
What happens when you type an URL in the browser and press enter? - geospeck
https://medium.com/@maneesha.wijesinghe1/what-happens-when-you-type-an-url-in-the-browser-and-press-enter-bb0aa2449c1a
======
Piskvorrr
Except HTTPS. Now the whole thing gets an order of magnitude more complex.
Plus this is only for the initial request - never mind the complex dance of
prefetching, pipelining, keepalives and CDNs that happens once index.html is
retrieved (/while it is being retrieved).

This is my favourite intro to the subject: [https://github.com/alex/what-
happens-when/blob/master/README...](https://github.com/alex/what-happens-
when/blob/master/README.rst)

